# What shot do u use for geese?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

say some geese are passing by or over in range but not decoy shooting range. what shot would u use if they were say 30yds out or a little more or less. This morning while duck hunting it was foggy and rainy so a flock flew over pretty low and i swipped a few shots with 3in 2 shot and i saw a couple feathers and thats all. Dose thsi mean i prolly shoud've used 3 1/2 in BBB that i have or wouldnt that dop much better. What shells do u guys use for taking geese that are a little bit out there a ways?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The 3 1/2's certainly don't hurt any, but really you only gain more BB's with the 3 1/2. Which, again, isnt a bad thing. But anyway, for farther out birds, use a 3in or 3 1/2in, loaded with BBB or T.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

At that range 2's should have melted them. Pattern your gun to find the optimum choke to use.

I'm guessing you hit that bird in the keester that is why he kept flying.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What you need to do is lead the birds more....2's should have easily worked but youcant go wrong with BB for both duck and geese


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hi,
I've killed honkers with # 3 steel while layout boat shooting for ducks. They were dead when they hit the water and the range was very similar. I don't feel good about shooting that light of shot at birds that big, but it worked. 
The times that I've layout shot geese and just about any other time that I've hunted them, either pass shooting or decoy shooting, I load up with BB's or BBB's. Not as many pellets, but they do a fine job on all birds out beyond normal decoy shooting range.
Good luck with the honkers,
Dan*_[/b]


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

#2s are plenty big enough to kill any goose you should be shooting at. Just gotta make sure you get in front of them to take em in the head.

The majority of the cripples I end up chasing every season are shot with BBs or bigger.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

T shot all the time....just shoot them in the head


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

#2 shot should have been plenty out to 30 yards or so.

The one thing I've noticed is folks often misjudge distances. I was in a duck blind once and a guy said he had a marker decoy out "about 40 yards" so he knew what his maximum shots should be. I dug out a range finder and found his marker decoy to be 67 yards! No wonder he hit few and killed fewer.

I think things get even worse when people are pass shooting geese. Geese seldom fly 30 yards up unless they are taking off or landing. Most often they are up there 50 or more yards.

I have stepped up to the premium shots in BB size. That way I know I can reach out and touch them when need be.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Either they were quite a bit farther out than 30 yards, or you weren't leading them enough. I saw my buddy crumple a goose with 3 shot this year that I did not take my 3rd shot on because I thought it was "sporty", and it was on my end.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I love to use BBB. At close range it destorys them and you can reach out. I also shoot 2 it's just fun to shoot the big stuff. Once I figured out the leading though you can shoot 2's out there. Doesn't take many pellets to kill a goose when you hit them in the head.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I use #1's for everything. They pattern the best out of my gun and I have confidence in it.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Pattern your gun and know your ranges and limitations. If you were pass shooting, the geese were probably higher than 30 yards unless they were just getting up or just getting ready to land. I shoot BB's at everything unless I'm targeting ducks and don't expect to see any geese that day, then I will shoot 2's. But BB's are what I typically use for all ranges. That is what I have confidence in and I feel confidence has a lot to do with it.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

IMO you should pattern your gun. My benelli likes Kent and Winchester in BB the best. So I shoot those at everything waterfowl related. I usually use 3 inchers but if I go crane hunting I usually use 3 and a half. I have cut open a few loads. Kent 3" have about 85 BBs in them and Kent 3 and a half usually have 110 in them. Thats about a 25% gain. Plus I don't like to shoot anything that isn't at least 1500 fps. You will find many different opinions but thats my two cents.


----------

